# Appeal Court: "there is no tort of reckless lending known to Irish law"



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2020)

An interesting case where an Irish businessman claimed that AIB recklessly lent him money to invest in Slovakia.









						Limerick couple lose appeal over AIB loans for Slovakian property investment | BreakingNews.ie
					

In their appeal, the couple argued they had a defence on grounds including alleged reckless lending by the bank




					www.breakingnews.ie
				




He lost in the High Court, but brought it to the Court of Appeal 

_The Court of Appeal dismissed his appeal, saying " there is no tort of reckless lending known to Irish law and it was not within the courts’ competence to invent such a tort. "

The couple had not shown such special relationship with AIB or other factors as could ever give rise to an argument a court could find a duty of care, the breach of which gives rise to an entitlement to damages or other relief for ‘reckless lending’, he said. _


----------

